# Kenwood KRF-V6030D - should I or should I not?



## Dotball (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi all,

Finally got some info from my friend with the surround amp in his shed waiting for me and was wondering whether it's worth getting as the price is a little higher than I thought it was going to be.

The deal is a Kenwood KRF-V6030D and a DVF-R4050 DVD player (which I really don't want or need) for $100 AUD

Neither unit has a remote with it.

Already have the HTPC and would need 5 x 3.5 to RCA cables to connect them together but that's easy.

So what do you think?
Should I get it or should I let it pass?

Looking forward to all information.
TIA
Cheers,


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

How much is $100 AUD in US? Since it has a 6 (5.1) channel input, I'd say it's probably a decent deal.


----------



## Dotball (Apr 4, 2012)

Close enough to parity at the moment.

Cheers,


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Dotball said:


> Close enough to parity at the moment.
> 
> Cheers,


Without knowing too much about the specific models, I'd have to state that $100 for 5.1 sound is a good deal. Since the deal includes a DVD player and not a BDP, you will NOT have DD-TruHD or DTS-MA. onder: Be sure that if/when you move to Blu Ray the unit has 5.1 RCA outputs and on-board decoders for these formats. :reading:


----------

